# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу преподавателя ведической кулинарии

## sharmila

Ищу преподавателя ведической кулинарии

----------


## ramachandra

Многие вайшнавы хорошо могут преподовать
кажется Московские Бхакти-врикши тоже проводят занятия :smilies:

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

А Вы откуда? В Питере есть курсы прекрасные.

----------


## ramachandra

> А Вы откуда? В Питере есть курсы прекрасные.


 :ranting: 
в Москве

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

А зачем кулаками махать?

----------


## sharmila

> А зачем кулаками махать?


 :swoon: каждый кулек хвалит свое болото

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Ну а зачем кулаками махать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

можно по книжкам научиться.Экономно и в любое время.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=786

----------


## Sitha

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=786


------------
А что вы можете сказать о нем?
Уже были у него?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

> можно по книжкам научиться.Экономно и в любое время.


Если это для себя, то я, например, научилась готовить по видео и по книжкам Курмы прабху. Знаете? Я до сознания Кришны только пельмени умела варить, да и то плохо, а теперь прямо повар. :smilies:  Курма даже зайца может научить готовить, я убеждена.

----------


## Sitha

> Если это для себя, то я, например, научилась готовить по видео и по книжкам Курмы прабху. Знаете? Я до сознания Кришны только пельмени умела варить, да и то плохо, а теперь прямо повар. Курма даже зайца может научить готовить, я убеждена.


А почему не работаете?
А где сейчас вы работаете и где можно попробовать ваши блюда?

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Да как-то у меня прошло немного это увлечение. Много лет провела на кухне, захотелось и еще чего-то. (Вот сижу и думаю - не захвалила ли я себя :smilies: ) Да я ничего особенного не готовлю - как Курма пишет, так и делаю. И получается практически всегда, так как рецепты простые и отработанные.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Если это для себя, то я, например, научилась готовить по видео и по книжкам Курмы прабху. Знаете? Я до сознания Кришны только пельмени умела варить, да и то плохо, а теперь прямо повар. Курма даже зайца может научить готовить, я убеждена.


 Мне тоже Курма прабху нравится:-)Но к сожалению его видео у меня нет.Хотелось бы приобрести.А ещё есть полно всяких обучалок на ютюбе,вчера буквально нашла парочку ,там учат делать доклу и чапати.Очень актуально!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...408052799&ap=1

----------

